# Widescreen Display makes the pics look short and fat



## eddiebrock (Jul 20, 2005)

Is there any way to change the wide screen monitor so it displays pictures in the correct proportion instead of shrinking and stretching them to fit the screen? I can't even use my widescreen laptop for photos because everyone looks horrible in their pictures.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Grab one of the vertical edges in your viewer program and drag it in so you have a 4:3 screen.

Take a look in your properties and see if there isn&#8217;t a stretch to fit box you can uncheck. I don&#8217;t have a wide screen so I can&#8217;t check. You might find it with a right click on your desktop and Properties > Settings. More likely it is in the video card manufacturer&#8217;s utility. They often have an icon in the tray.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

slipe said:


> You might find it with a right click on your desktop and Properties > Settings. .


Do that but under settings change the resolution of your monitor. You're probably using a resolution made for a regular 4:3 monitor.


----------

